# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Fjetja e Nënës së Zotit, Virgjëreshës Mari - 15 gusht

## Albo

Për sa kohë jetoi Hyjëlindësja mbi tokë mbas Ngjitjes së të Birit në Qiell? Nuk mund ti japim dot një përgjigje të prerë, por shumica e studiuesve mendojnë se jetoi edhe 10-20 vjet më gjatë. Sipas udhëzimeve të Krishtit, Nëna e Tij e Bekuar iu besua nën kujdesin e Joan Theologut -- Dishepullit të Dashur. Ajo ishte një burim force dhe frymëzimi për të krishterët e hershëm duke u dhënë një këndvështrim mbi jetën e Krishtit që vetëm ajo mund ta jepte. Mund të themi si Maria ishte "Pelegrini i Parë", sepse ajo merrte udhën e shkonte të lutej në vende ku ngjarje të rëndësishme ndodhën në jetën e Birit të Saj. Në fakt, teksa lutej në një vend të tillë -- Malin e Ullinjve -- ajo u vizitua edhe njëherë nga Kryengjëlli Gavril, i cili e lajmëroi se pas 3 ditësh, jeta e saj tokësore do të merrte fund, dhe do të ribashkohej me Jisuin!

Para vdekjes së saj, ajo mundi që tu jepte lamtumirën të gjithë Apostujve përveç Thomait. Sipas vetë dëshirës së saj, Virgjëresha u varros në Kopshtin e Gethsemanisë, ku preheshin edhe dy prindërit e saj Joakim dhe Anna. Thomai arriti në Jeruzalem pas 3 ditësh nga dita e varrimit dhe shprehu një dëshirë të madhe për të parë eshtrat e Theotokos për herë të fundit. Kur varri u hap, trupi i Nënës së Bekuar nuk ishte ne varr! Teksa Apostujt e ulur në darkë atë mbremje po vrisnin mendjen mbi atë që ndodhi, dëgjuan zëra të ëmbël engjëllorë. Kur i ngritën sytë lart, panë një vegim të Nënës së Zotit të mbuluar nga vezullimi i lavdisë qiellore. Fjalët që ajo u tha Apostujve, duhet të shihen si një ngushëllim i madh për të gjithë ne: GËZONI! UNË JAM ME JU GJITHMONË, DHE DO TË LUTEM PËR JU PARA ZOTIT!

----------


## Albo

15 gushti, Dita e Fjetjes se Hyjëlindëses Mari, është një nga festat më të mëdha të kalendarit orthodhoks dhe festohet nga besimtarët orthodhoksë në të gjithë botën. Nga data 1-15 gusht jane dy javë kreshmë (agjerim) dhe ditën e festës besimtarët kungohen me Trupin dhe Gjakun e Krishtit. Pas liturgjisë hyjnore, kreshma prishet dhe vendin e kreshmës e zënë panairet pranë manastireve dhe kishave që mbajnë mbajnë emrin e Hyjëlindëses.

Në traditën e lashtë shqiptare, shqiptaret e quajnë këtë festë edhe si "Pashka e verës", ose "Pashka e vogël" për të simbolizuar rëndësinë e kësaj dite të shënuar. Besimtarë nga zona të ndryshme të vendit mblidhen së bashku pranë manastireve apo kishave qe mbajnë emrin e Nënës së Zotit dhe pasi përfundojnë liturgjinë, vendasit shtrojnë panaire për nder të gjithë të ardhurve ku krahas ushqimit ka edhe këngë edhe valle.

Ashtu si "Pashka e Madhe", Ringjallja e Krishtit, që bie zakonisht në pranverë, edhe "Pashka e verës" është një gërshetim i dhimbjes së kthyer në gëzim. Si Jisu Krishti, edhe Virgjëresha Mari u ringjallën dhe lanë pas varre bosh.

Kjo duhet të mbushi me shpresë dhe ngazëllim të gjithë besimtarët e krishterë.

Albo

----------


## Albo

*Fjetja e Hyjëlindëses*

Festa e Fjetjes së Hyjlindëses kremtohet më 15 gusht, e paraprirë nga dy javë agjërimi kreshmor. Ajo përkujton vdekjen, ngjalljen dhe lavdërimin e Nënës së Krishtit. Ajo shpall që Maria u mor nga Perëndia, në mbretërinë qiellore të Krishtit, në të përmbushurit e ekzistencës së saj trupore dhe shpirtërore. Sikurse edhe në Lindjen e Virgjëreshës, dhe në festën e Hyrjes së saj në Tempull, ne nuk kemi burime biblike apo historike as për këtë festë. Tradita e Kishës thotë që Maria vdiq, siç vdesin të gjithë njerëzit, jo vullnetarisht, si Biri i saj, por, si pasojë e natyrës së vdekshme njerëzore, e cila është e lidhur në mënyrë të padukshme me prishjen e kësaj bote. 
Kisha Orthodhokse na mëson se Maria nuk ka mëkate personale. Megjithatë, në Ungjillin e festës, në shërbesat liturgjike dhe në ikonën e Fjetjes, Kisha shpall, se Maria, me të vërtetë kishte nevojë të shpëtohej nga Krishti, ashtu si të gjithë njerëzit janë shpëtuar nga mundimet, vuajtjet dhe vdekja e kësaj bote; dhe mbasi ajo vdiq, ajo u ngjall nga Biri i saj si Nëna e Jetës dhe se tani merr pjesë në jetën e amshuar të Parajsës, e cila është përgatitur dhe i është premtuar të gjithë atyre që e dëgjojnë fjalën e Perëndisë dhe e ruajnë atë. (Lluka 11;27-28)

Në lindjen tënde virgjërinë e ruajte, 
në fjetjen tënde se neverite botën, o Virgjëreshë. 
Në jetën e qiellit shkon, 
jetën si linde këtu mbi dhé 
dhe i shpëton gjithnjë prej vdekjes 
shpirtet tona,
o Hyjlindëse.
(Përlëshorja)

Hyjlindësen e pafjetur për
ndërmjetime dhe shpresën e
pazhvendosur në mbrojtje varri
dhe vdekja nuk e mundë se si
nënë të jetës e shpuri tek jeta ai
që banoi në mitrën gjithmon virgjërë.
(Shkurtorja)

Shërbesat e festës përsëritin temën kryesore, atë që Nëna e Jetës ka kaluar në harenë qiellore, në ngazëllimin hyjnor dhe në gëzimin pambarim të Mbretërisë së Birit të saj (varg Mbrëmësore).
Këndimet e Dhiatës së Vjetër, si edhe këndimet e Ungjillit në Mëngjesoren dhe në Meshën Hyjnore, janë të njëjta me ato të festës së Lindjes dhe të Hyrjes në Tempull. Kështu, festa e Fjetjes së Hyjlindëses është kremtimi i faktit, që të gjithë njerëzit janë lartësuar në lumërinë e Krishtit fitimtar dhe që ky lartësim tashmë është kryer tek Maria Hyjlindëse. Festa e Fjetjes është shenja, garancia dhe kremtimi, se fati i Marisë është destinimi i të gjithë atyre të përunjurve, shpirtrat e të cilëve madhërojnë Zotin dhe mendjet e të cilëve ngazëllohen për Perëndinë, Shpëtimtarin e tyre dhe jetët e të cilëve i janë kushtuar krejtësisht dëgjimit dhe ruajtjes së Fjalës së Perëndisë, e cila i është dhënë njerëzve në fëmijën e Marisë, Shpëtimtarin dhe Çlironjësin e botës.
Së fundi, duhet të theksohet, se në të gjitha festat e Virgjëreshës Hyjlindëse, të krishterët orthodhoksë kremtojnë faktet e vetë jetës së tyre, në Krishtin dhe në Shpirtin e Shenjtë. Ajo që ndodhi me Marinë, ndodh me të gjithë ata që imitojnë jetën e saj të shenjtë plot përunjësi, bindje dhe dashuri. Së bashku me atë, të gjithë njerëzit do të jenë të bekuar, do të jenë më të nderuar se Keruvimet dhe më të lavdëruarën pa krahasim se Serafimet, nëse ata ndjekin shembullin e saj. Tek të gjithë ata do të lindë Krishti, me anë të Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Të gjithë ata do të bëhen tempuj të Perëndisë së gjallë. Të gjithë ata, që bëjnë jetën që bëri Maria, do të marrin pjesë në jetën e amshuar të Mbretërisë së Perëndisë.
Në këtë kuptim, gjithçka që është lavdëruar tek Maria, është një shenjë që tregon se çfarë i është ofruar çdo personi në jetën e Kishës. Për këtë arsye, Maria me fëmijën e saj hyjnor në duar, quhet në Traditën Orthodhokse Imazhi i Kishës. Sepse bashkësia e të shpëtuarve përbëhet nga ata, në të cilët Krishti banon.

----------


## Albo

*“Prania e heshtur e së Tërëshenjtës le të jetë udhërrëfyese për secilin prej nesh...”*

_- Panairi i Fjetjes së të Tërëshenjtës Mari me Kryepiskopin Anastas -_

Edhe një herë tjetër Kryepiskopi i Tiranës, Durrësit dhe i gjithë Shqipërisë, Fortlumturia e Tij Anastasi, i ndodhur në mes të besimtarëve të Mitropolisë së Gjirokastrës, në ditët festive të gushtit, shtoi gëzimin e tyre, dha me predikimin e Tij mësime të vyera dhe shtoi entuziazmin për të ardhmen. Të dielën para Fjetjes së të Tërëshenjtës, Kryepiskopi Anastas kreu Liturgjinë Hyjnore në kishën e re në përfundim, në fshatin e Mesopotamit, qendër e një prej komunave më të populluara të zonës së Vurgut. Kisha madhështore, në një pozicion dominues për të gjithë zonën, përballë Manastirit historik të Shën Nikollës, i përkushtohet Apostujve Petro dhe Pavli. Ajo përbën një dhuratë të vyer të Kryepiskopit për besimtarët e zonës dhe për ta ndërtuar u kapërcyen një sërë vështirësish. Për të shprehur falënderimin e tyre ndaj Perëndisë, që i denjësoi të kenë këtë kishë së bashku me qendrën shpirtërore dhe edukative në krah, për t’iu gëzuar gjithashtu pranisë së Kryepiskopit Anastas, u grumbulluan banorë të fshatit, por edhe nga gjithë zona e Sarandës. Ishte vërtet një festë e bukur. Të pranishëm ishin gjithashtu autoritete lokale dhe politikanë të zonës. Duhet të theksojmë faktin që Kryepiskopi Anastas u ka ndenjur afër këtyre zonave të prekura nga emigrimi, prapambetja ekonomike etj. në çaste shumë delikate dhe i ka ndihmuar me vepra konkrete të infrastrukturës shpirtërore, por edhe komunale. Para fillimit të Liturgjisë Hyjnore, Kryepiskopi me klerikët e tjerë që bashkëmeshonin kreu Shërbesën e Ajazmës për këtë vepër të re, si dhe Shërbesën e Hapjes së Dyerve, që bëhet për kishat e reja ku meshohet për herë të parë. Ishte i madh emocioni dhe me këtë rast u kujtuan edhe një herë vitet e para të paspersekutimit, kur liturgjia kryhej poshtë pemëve ose në sheshe të hapura. Sa e madhe është dhurata që Perëndia i bëri Kishës sonë, ku për aq vite u ndërtuan kisha madhështore dhe qendra të tjera.
Duke marrë shkas edhe nga Ungjilli i ditës (i dedikuar mrekullisë së bekimit të pesë bukëve), Kryepiskopi u bëri thirrje njerëzve, që të jenë jo më spektatorë dhe lavdërues të veprës që po bëhet në Kishën tonë, por të bëhen pjesëmarrës. Se Krishti në shkretëtirë nuk i ngopi njerëzit nga hiçi, por nga pak gjëra (pesë bukë dhe dy peshq), që i gjetën nxënësit e tij. Dhe zgjidhjen Zoti nuk ua ofroi menjëherë, por vuri në fillim apostujt e tij që të mendonin për kapërcimin e problemit. Dhe nga ana jonë kërkohet tashmë që jo thjesht t’i përshkruajmë problemet dhe as të gjejmë rrugën e lehtë të shmangies së përballjes me to, por të kemi kurajën që të kërkojmë ndihmën e Perëndisë për zgjidhjen e tyre, pasi të kemi menduar diçka dhe pasi të kemi dhënë kontributin tonë qoftë dhe modest për zgjidhjen e tyre.
Pas Liturgjisë Hyjnore, në qendrën shpirtërore dhe arsimore në krah të kishës vazhdoi një takim i ngrohtë i Kryepiskopit me banorët, autoritetet lokale dhe miqtë e tjerë të ardhur për të marrë bekimin e tij. Kori i të rinjve të Mursisë e mbushte atë hapësirë me këngë të gëzuara kishtare.

*Në manastirin e Ravenjës-Goranxi*

Ditën e hënë, në kujtimin e Fjetjes së të Tërëshenjtës Mari, Kryepiskopi Anastas ishte mes besimtarësh të shumtë të Dropullit, që ishin ngjitur për t’iu falur kësaj dite në Manastirin e Fjetjes së të Tërëshenjtës, në Ravenjë të Goranxisë. Madhështisë së këtij monumenti orthodhoks i bashkohet peizazhi i mrekullueshëm malor. Qindra besimtarë, duke mos përfillur ngjitjen e vështirë, ishin bashkuar në një lutje të përbashkët për të Tërëshenjtën. Një lutje, ku veç të tjerash Kryepiskopi i ftoi të vendosin edhe synimin, që manastiret tona të fillojnë përsëri të kenë gjallëri, të përjetojnë përsëri ditë të madhështisë së dikurshme. Dhe shembulli i parë është pikërisht ky manastir, ku me këmbënguljen dhe fonde të siguruara nga Kryepiskopi u çel rruga prej 3.5 km dhe u bënë ndërhyrjet emergjente në çatinë e kishës, si dhe një sërë punësh konservuese në godinat e tjera të manastirit, për t’i mbajtur ato në këmbë deri sa të krijohet mundësia për një ndërhyrje të plotë. Është edhe një impenjim shumë prekës i të gjithë komunitetit të fshatit për mirëmbajtjen e manastirit, për ruajtjen nga abuzuesit të pasurisë së tij në livadhe dhe kullota etj.
Para Liturgjisë Hyjnore, Kryepiskopi Anastas kreu shërbesën e posaçme të Ajazmës për vendet e shenjta që janë vandalizuar. Kryepiskopi predikoi për këtë ditë të shenjtë kushtuar Fjetjes së të Tërëshenjtës Mari, një personi kaq të afërt për shpirtin e çdo besimtari orthodhoks. “Dhe ne orthodhoksët e Kishës së Shqipërisë kemi shumë arsye për ta ndjerë aq afër të Tërëshenjtën: për ndërmjetimin e saj të pandërprerë tek Perëndia Jisu Krisht, që t’i gëzohemi kësaj ringjalljeje të vrullshme të besimit tonë, të kësaj ringritjeje nga hiri i shkatërrimit të Kishës sonë. Vështirësi, theksoi Kryepiskopi, do të kemi edhe në të ardhmen, por të mos harrojmë për asnjë çast se me lutjen tonë e kemi mundësinë t’i drejtohemi Nënës së Tërëshenjtë të Krishtit dhe rrjedhimisht të gjithë njerëzimit për ta falur përdëllimin e Tij. Dhe le të frymëzohemi nga fakti se në të gjitha tregimet që Ungjijtë na rrëfejnë, figura e së Tërëshenjtës është e pranishme me heshtjen e saj modeste. Është e pranishme pa zhurmë dhe kryesisht me përulësinë e saj dhe me dashurinë e pakufishme për njerëzimin...”
Këtij gëzimi të ditës iu shtua prania e shumë fëmijëve dhe të rinjve që jetojnë në Greqi dhe që ditë të tilla përbëjnë raste të rralla për t’u lidhur me vendin e lindjes dhe për t’u ndjerë krenarë me madhështinë e objekteve të tilla të trashëgimisë sonë krijuese. Krijimtari, që rrënjët i ka thellë në emocionin që shkakton besimi tek Perëndia i Ngjallur Jisu Krisht.
Mbrëmësoren e Fjetjes së Hyjlindëses Kryepiskopi e celebroi në kishën me të njëjtin emër në fshatin Dervician, ku gjithashtu u foli dhjetëra besimtarëve të pranishëm për figurën e gjithënderuar të Hyjlindëses, si dhe për përparimin e paimagjinueshëm që është bërë në Kishën tonë. Dëshmitarë të kësaj ngjalljeje janë edhe banorët e Dervicianit, ku në enorinë e tyre nën kujdesin e Kryepiskopit funksionojnë grupe aktive të rinjsh, që interesohen për katekizëm, ikonografi, muzikën kishtare. Me financimet dhe kujdesin e vazhdueshëm të Kryepiskopit gjithashtu janë ndërtuar nga themelet godina madhështore, ku funksionon Instituti i Formimit Profesional, si dhe një qendër e bukur shpirtërore për nevojat e enorisë.
Kryepiskopi vizitoi gjithashtu punimet në përfundim në Qendrën Arsimore “Emaus”, në hyrje të Gjirokastrës, ku me shpresën e Perëndisë dhe nën përkujdesjen e Tij do të funksionojë së shpejti një tjetër institucion i përgatitjes shpirtërore dhe profesionale. 

Orfea Beci

----------


## Albo

*Himni Akathist

Paraklisi i vogël i së Tërëshenjtës*

----------


## NoName

Forumista të nderuar, 
historiku mbi solemnitetin e kësaj feste liturgjike kushtuar të *Ngjiturit të Virgjërës Mari në Qiell* filloi të kremtohej nën papninë e *Sergjit të I (687-701)*, i cili organzoi edhe procesionin e parë, që nisej nga Kisha e Shën Adrianit në Foro për të arritur në bazilikën e Shën Marisë së Madhe, ku nderohet ikona e lashtë e Shën Marisë, shpëtimit të popullit romak. 

Ndërsa kjo festë, tek Kishat Lindore quhet *të Fjeturit e Virgjërës Mari*, të cilën Kisha bizantine e konsideron si *Pashkët e Nënës së Zotit*. 


Urime festën!
*NoName*

----------


## Fiori

Gëzuar Festën!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lioness

Gezuar, per shume vjet! 
Shen Maria qofte me ju  :Lulja3:  !

----------


## toni77_toni

*Urime dhe për shumë mot festën e Zonjes - Nënës së Zotit tonë!


Besimi i ynë është në Hyjin e Gjallë sepse; sikurse Jezusi që la varrin bosh poashtu edhe Virgjëresha Mari, Zoti nuk la trupin e bekuar në të cilin përmes këti trupi u mishërua dhe u bë njeri, Ai e ringjalli dhe e mori te vetja kështu dhe varri i Marisë sikurse edhe i Krishtit mbeten bosh.

Ky është besimi i ynë dhe kjo vërtetë duhet të na mbush me shpresë të  krishterët.


Uroj bekime të Zotit dhe gjithmonë Zonja e Bekuar - Virgëresha Mari qoftë me ju dhe në lutje para Zotit për ne.


Për shumë vjet

toni77*

----------


## Matrix

> Së fundi, duhet të theksohet, se në të gjitha festat e Virgjëreshës Hyjlindëse, të krishterët orthodhoksë kremtojnë faktet e vetë jetës së tyre, në Krishtin dhe në Shpirtin e Shenjtë. *Ajo që ndodhi me Marinë, ndodh me të gjithë ata që imitojnë jetën e saj të shenjtë plot përunjësi, bindje dhe dashuri.* Së bashku me atë, të gjithë njerëzit do të jenë “të bekuar”, do të jenë “më të nderuar se Keruvimet dhe më të lavdëruarën pa krahasim se Serafimet”, nëse ata ndjekin shembullin e saj. Tek të gjithë ata do të lindë Krishti, me anë të Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Të gjithë ata do të bëhen tempuj të Perëndisë së gjallë. Të gjithë ata, që bëjnë jetën që bëri Maria, do të marrin pjesë në jetën e amshuar të Mbretërisë së Perëndisë.
> Në këtë kuptim, gjithçka që është lavdëruar tek Maria, është një shenjë që tregon se çfarë i është ofruar çdo personi në jetën e Kishës. Për këtë arsye, Maria me fëmijën e saj hyjnor në duar, quhet në Traditën Orthodhokse Imazhi i Kishës. *Sepse bashkësia e të shpëtuarve përbëhet nga ata, në të cilët Krishti banon.*


Shume domethenese keto fjale!

----------


## NoName

*Të Ngjiturit e Zojës së Bekuar në Qiell*, 
ndryshe njihet e quhet nga populli shqiptar edhe si festa e *Zojës së Madhe*.


Me gjithë injorimin, si dhe kur ka ndodhur vdekja e Marisë Virgjër, shumë herët Kisha e ka përkujtuar dhe kremtuar *fjetjen e saj*, që është festa kryesore e Zojës së Bekuar. Gjithçka ne admirojmë në Marinë Virgjër është fryt i fesë së saj dhe i veprës së Shpirtit Shenjt Zot, që përmes pranimit e adezionit të plotë të Marisë në veprën hyjnore të Shpëtimit, ka sjell fryte shëlbimi për mbarë gjininë njerëzore.


*NoName*

----------


## ilia spiro

Gezuar festen e fjetjes se Hyjlindeses se Tereshenjte!

----------


## gjakushi

Ne ketet dite te madhe, te kesaj nëne te veçante , qe arriti me heshtje t'u pergjigjet per lindjen e te birit , edhe atehere kur e paditen dhe e renduan me fjalë, dhe ajo, ia beri me dije njerëzimit, se kur do ai i Madhi, mund te krijohen mrekulli!

----------


## ilia spiro

> Ne ketet dite te madhe, te kesaj nëne te veçante , qe arriti me heshtje t'u pergjigjet per lindjen e te birit , edhe atehere kur e paditen dhe e renduan me fjalë, dhe ajo, ia beri me dije njerëzimit, se kur do ai i Madhi, mund te krijohen mrekulli!


Ju faleminderit per urimin!

----------


## feneri

> Ju faleminderit per urimin!




Shembelltyra dhe mrekullia e saj, qe i dha njerëzimit nje deshmi te madhe se si te lidhet nga eshte rruga e drejte, e ka bere te dashur pergjithmon dhe njekohesisht te pavdekshme!

----------


## neokastra

Sot Kisha Orthodokse kremton "Fjetjen e Hyjlindeses"
Me kete rast uoj te gjithe te gezojne kete feste pas kreshmes 2 javore e cila ka te njejtat rregulla me ate te Pashkes.
Ne vecanti gezuar te gjithe ata te cilet kane emrin e bekuar te Hyjlindeses dhe ata te cilet kane enorite ne kishat ku kremtojne sot.
Per shume vjet gezuar!

----------


## Albo

Sot Kisha Feston Festen e Fjetjes se Shen Marise. Shen Maria eshte Nena e Zotit tone Krisht e nena e te gjithe te krishtereve orthodhokse, pasi lindja jone ne Krisht, kalon permes barkut te saj (pagezimit). Nena e Tereshenjte, Virgjeresha Mari, eshte edhe njeriu i pare i ungjillizuar, qe jo vetem pranoi planin e Perendise ne diten e Ungjillizimit, por ishte e para qe e jetoi besimin e saj deri ne vdekje, duke permbushur keshtu pjesen e saj te misionit te Perendise. 

Menyra e vetme per te njohur Krishtin per njerezit e kesaj bote, eshte pikerisht, nepermjet Nenes se Tij, Virgjereshes se Tereshenjte Mari. Lutu per ne mekataret o Nene e Tereshenjte para Fronit te Perendise e mbrona me lutjet e tua.

Albo

----------


## Albo

"Gjithe brezat e njerezimit do te lumerojne o Virgjereshe e Kulluar e Hireplote!"

----------


## Archon

"Fjetja e Hyjlindëses"

Festa e Fjetjes së Hyjlindëses kremtohet në 15 gusht, e paraprirë nga dy javë agjërimi kreshmor. Kjo festë, e cila quhet edhe "Marrja", është për të përkujtuar vdekjen, ngjalljen dhe lavdërimin e Nënës së Krishtit. Ajo shpall që Maria "u mor" nga Perëndia, në mbretërinë qiellore të Krishtit, në të përmbushurit e ekzistencës së saj trupore dhe shpirtërore. Sikurse edhe në Lindjen e Virgjëreshës dhe në festën e Hyrjes së saj në Tempull, ne nuk kemi burime biblike apo historike as për këtë festë. Tradita e Kishës thotë që Maria vdiq, siç vdesin të gjithë njerëzit, jo "vullnetarisht", si Biri i saj, por, si pasojë e natyrës së vdekshme njerëzore, e cila është e lidhur në mënyrë të padukshme me prishjen e kësaj bote.
    Kisha Orthodhokse na mëson se Maria nuk ka mëkate personale. Megjithatë, në Ungjillin e festës, në shërbesat liturgjike dhe në ikonën e Fjetjes, Kisha shpall, se Maria, me të vërtetë kishte nevojë të shpëtohej nga Krishti, ashtu si të gjithë njerëzit janë shpëtuar nga mundimet, vuajtjet dhe vdekja e kësaj bote; dhe mbasi ajo vdiq, ajo u ngjall nga Biri i saj si Nëna e Jetës dhe se tani merr pjesë në jetën e amëshuar të Parajsës, e cila është përgatitur dhe i është premtuar të gjithë atyre që "e dëgjojnë fjalën e Perëndisë dhe e ruajnë atë" (Lluka 11;27-28). Në lindjen tënde virgjërinë e ruajte, në fjetjen tënde se harrove botën, o Hyjlindëse. Në jetën e qiellit shkove, o Nënë e Jetës, me lutjet tuaja çliro shpirtet tona prej vdekjes (Përlëshorja). Zonjën që është e pafjetur për ndërmjetime dhe shpresën tonë të patundur për çdo mbrojtje, varri dhe vdekja se zotëruan dot, se ishte Nëna e Jetës dhe përsëri në jetë e çoi, ai që banoi në gjirin e saj të virgjër (Shkurtorja).



    Shërbesat e festës përsërisin temën kryesore, atë që Nëna e Jetës ka "kaluar në harenë qiellore, në ngazëllimin hyjnor dhe në gëzimin pambarim" të Mbretërisë së Birit të saj (Varg Mbrëmësor). Këndimet e Dhiatës së Vjetër, si edhe këndimet e Ungjillit në Mëngjesoren dhe në Meshën Hyjnore, janë të njëjta me ato të festës së Lindjes dhe të Hyrjes në Tempull. Kështu, në Mëngjesore ne dëgjojmë përsëri Marinë të thotë: "Shpirti im madhëron Zotin dhe mendja ime u ngazëllua për Perëndinë, Shpëtimtarin tim" (Lluka 1:47). Në Meshën Hyjnore, ne dëgjojmë Apostullin nga Filipianët, ku Shën Pavli flet për vetëzbrazjen e Krishtit, i cili zbriti në formën e shërbëtorit dhe në vdekjen e turpshme që të "lartësohej" nga Perëndia, Ati i tij (Filipianët 2:5-11). Dhe përsëri ne dëgjojmë në Ungjill, se lumëria e Marisë i përket të gjithë atyre që "e dëgjojnë fjalën e Perëndisë dhe e ruajnë atë" (Lluka 11:27-28).
    Kështu, festa e Fjetjes së Hyjlindëses është kremtimi i faktit, që të gjithë njerëzit janë "lartësuar" në lumërinë e Krishtit fitimtar dhe që ky lartësim tashmë është kryer tek Maria Hyjlindëse. Festa e Fjetjes është shenja, garancia dhe kremtimi, se fati i Marisë është destinimi i të gjithë atyre "të përunjurve", shpirtrat e të cilëve madhërojnë Zotin dhe mendjet e të cilëve ngazëllohen për Perëndinë, Shpëtimtarin e tyre dhe jetët e të cilëve i janë kushtuar krejtësisht dëgjimit dhe ruajtjes së Fjalës së Perëndisë, e cila i është dhënë njerëzve në fëmijën e Marisë, Shpëtimtarin dhe Çlironjësin e botës.
    Së fundi, duhet të theksohet, se në të gjitha festat e Virgjëreshës Hyjlindëse, të krishterët orthodhoksë kremtojnë faktet e vetë jetës së tyre, në Krishtin dhe në Shpirtin e Shenjtë. Ajo që ndodhi me Marinë, ndodh me të gjithë ata që imitojnë jetën e saj të shenjtë plot përunjësi, bindje dhe dashuri. Së bashku me atë, të gjithë njerëzit do të jenë "të bekuar", do të jenë "më të nderuarën se Keruvimet dhe më të lavdëruarën pa krahasim se Serafimët", nëse ata ndjekin shembullin e saj. Tek të gjithë ata do të lindë Krishti, me anë të Shpirtin të Shenjtë. Të gjithë ata do të bëhen tempuj të Perëndisë së gjallë. Të gjithë ata, që bëjnë jetën që bëri Maria, do të marrin pjesë në jetën e amëshuar të Mbretërisë së Perëndisë.
    Në këtë kuptim, gjithçka që është lavdëruar tek Maria, është një shenjë që tregon se çfarë i është ofruar çdo personi në jetën e Kishës. Për këtë arsye, Maria me fëmijën e saj hyjnor në duar, quhet në Traditën Orthodhokse Imazhi i Kishës. Sepse bashkësia e të shpëtuarve përbëhet nga ata, në të cilët Krishti banon. Në disa Kisha është zakon të bekohen lulet në festën e Fjetjes së Hyjlindëses së Shenjtë.

----------


## Archon

*Sa vjeç ishte e Tërëshenjta kur vdiq dhe si ishte jeta e Saj?*


Sa vjeç ishte e Tërëshenjta kur la tokën? Cila ishte jeta e saj? Pse nuk u gjend kurrë trupi i Saj? Këto janë tre pyetjet kryesore përgjigjet e të cilave pak i njohin.

Mariam siç ishte dhe emri i saj, para se të helenizohej në Maria, ishte vajza e vetme e Shën Joakimit dhe Anës.

Gjatë gjithë jetës luftonin që të kishin një fëmijë por ishte e pamundur. Në kundërshitm  ata jetonin në një situatë izolimi shoqëror sepse personat të cilët nuk lindin fëmijë në atë kohë konsideroheshin pak deri shumë të mallkuar ose jo të bekuar nga Zoti.
Sipas traditës Shën Ana iu lut Zotit duke deklaruar se nqs i falte një fëmijë do t’ia dedikonte Atij. Pak ditë më vonë, kryeëngjëlli Gabriel e vizitoi çiftin dhe i informoi se do përpjekjet e tyre dot kenë si rezultat një fëmijë i cili do të ketë një mision të veçantë.
Megjthithe moshën e madhe të çiftit, fjalët e ëngjëllit dolën të vërteta dhe ata lindën një vajzë të bukur.
I dhanë emrin Mariam, i cli do të thotë mbretëreshë,  zonjë por dhe shpresë.
Kur Mariami u bë tre vjeç, prindërit e saj e mbajtën fjalën e tyre dhe e çuan në Tempull ku e mori prifti i cili ishte Profiti Zaharia, i ati i Shën Joan Prodhromit.
E Tërëshenjta jetoi 12 vjet në Tempull, në të Shenjtat e të Shenjtave. Sipas doktrinës Kishtare ai që i sillte çdo ditë ushqim ishte Kryeëngjëlli Gabriel.
Kur erdhi çasti që të dilte prej Tempullit, klerikët vendosën që t’ia japin një familje pasi prindërit e saj kishin ndërruar jetë.
Atëhere, duke ditur,sipas traditës, misionin e saj special të Mariamit, gjetën një burrë të madh në moshë, Josifin, i cili ishte i ve dhe baba i tre fëmijëve.
Katër muaj qëndroi pranë Josifit kur Mariami deri sa të fillonte plani hyjnor.
Në Nazaret ku jetonte e vizitoi sërish Gabrieli që i tha fjalët historike “Gëzohu o hirplotë, Zoti me ty”. Atëhere mësoi dhe ajo vetë se cili ishte misioni i saj dhe e pranoi me gëzim.
Disa muaj më vonë u lind Jesui dhe nëna e tij ishte gjithmonë pranë tij, akoma dhe gjatë çastit të Kryqëzimit.
Nga libri i Veprave të Apostujve  dimë se e Tërëshenjta qëndroi pranë tyre deri në ditën e Pentikostisë.
Takimi i fundit me kryeëngjëllin që e  shoqëronte prej tre vjetësh, u bë tre ditë para fjetjes së Saj.
Atëhere Gabrieli e informoi që tashmë erdhi çasti, duke i dhënë gëzimin e madh pasi do të shikonte sërish djalin e Saj.  Tradita përmend se ditën e tretë nga shfaqja e ëngjëllit, pak para se të flinte e Tërëshenjta, Apostujt nuk ishin të gjithë në Jerusalem, por në vende të largëta dhe predikonin Ungjillin.
Atëhere pa pritur një re i rrëmbeu dhe i solli para krevatit, ku ishte e shtrirë Hyjlindësja dhe priste fjetjen e Saj. Bashkë me Apostujt erdhi dhe Dhionis Aeropagjiti, Shën Jerotheu mësuesi i Dhionisit, Apostull Timotheu, e të tjerë.

MOSHA E SË TËRËSHENJTËS.

E  Tërëshenjta kur hyri në Tempull ishte tre vjeç. Mbeti në jodhimë dymbëdhjetë vjet. Tre muaj pasi doli nga jodhima deri në Ungjillëzim dhe nëntë muaj shtatzënë, 16 vjet lindi Krishtin, pra 48 vjeç përjeton Kryqëzimin, Ngjalljen dhe Ngjitjen në qiell të Tij. Jetoi pas Pentikostisë dhe 11 vjet dhe fjeti në Gjesthimani.


Ishte 59 vjeç.

----------

